# Eclipse: Sonderzeichen im Quellcode



## Camino (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich entwickle eine Swing-Anwendung unter Linux (Debian) mit Eclipse. Jetzt hab ich den Quellcode mal nach Windows (XP) portiert und dort mit Eclipse getestet. Nun werden mir die Sonderzeichen (Umlaute, Eurozeichen, usw.) nicht mehr korrekt angezeigt. Also, zum Beispiel bei Strings, die ich auf der GUI ausgeben lasse. Ich hab ein bisschen recherchiert. Hängt wohl mit dem Encoding der Quelltexte bei den verschiedenen Betriebssystemen zusammen. Wie kann ich das denn hinkriegen, dass es bei beiden Systemen gleich angezeigt wird? Muss ich da beim Abspeichern unter Linux etwas einstellen oder beachten? Oder hängt das Problem bei Windows?

Gruss
Camino


----------



## SlaterB (20. Mai 2010)

auf Linux werden die Quellcodes sicherlich im sinnvollen Format UTF-8 gespeichert,

unter Windows musst du dann die Einstellung des Eclipse-Workspace umstellen
Preferences - General - Workspace - Text file encoding - Other

wenn du zwischendurch die .java-Dateien bearbeitet und neu gespeicherst hast, hast du vielleicht Probleme,
dann nochmal neu kopieren


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2010)

Es macht auch durchaus Sinn das Encoding nicht in den Workspace Settings, sondern den Project Settings festzulegen. Auf die Art ist es unabhängig vom verwendeten Workspace.


----------



## Camino (20. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten und Tipps...


----------

